# The lake on 6/19/2021....that sunset tho.......



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Me and my mom took my dad fishing the day before Fathers day and this is what the sunset looked like.....!!!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Gorgeous sunset.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Gorgeous sunset.





ksalvagno said:


> Very nice!


I forgot to tell the most important part!

I found a turtle & a box turtle while we were at the lake!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! 🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Thanks for sharing.


Your very welcome!


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

lada823 said:


> Beautiful!


I know right?!?!?!


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

beautiful sunset


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goats2Greedy said:


> beautiful sunset


Yes indeed!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

What a magical sunset! And cute turtle 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kass said:


> What a magical sunset! And cute turtle
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


It was very magical!


----------

